# Into Season Driveway Contract Price



## BIG M (Nov 8, 2002)

OK WE'RE INTO THE SEASON AND IT LOOKS LIKE IT'S GONNA BE A GOOD ONE HERE IN JERSEY.
NOW I GET A CALL FOR A CONTRACT PRICE FOR A 100 FOOT DRIVE FOR THE REST OF THE SEASON,
GREAT DRIVE,WIDE OPEN EASY ACCESS AND TURN AROUNDS IN A GREAT NEIGHBORHOOD.
AND I HAVE A TRUCK IN THE AREA ALREADY THAT CAN HANDLE IT.
WOULD YOU CHARGE FOR IT???


----------



## BLinindoll (Nov 7, 2003)

I would say try. It's worth a shot. Since it sounds like it wouldn't take much extra time for you to plow it, I wouldn't worry about it that much. If he agrees, take it. If he doesn't agree, take it anyway. It's mostly up to you though. If you think it's worth the small amount of time and effort, then take my advise. Now, I'm a newbie, but it sounds like the question is just a business question.


----------



## chris k (Nov 5, 2002)

> WOULD YOU CHARGE FOR IT???


Or what do it for free? Of course charge for it. Why would they think you would do it for nothing? If it was me I would charge the full season contract price seeing how we are only 1 or 2 storms into the season.


----------



## BLinindoll (Nov 7, 2003)

> quote:
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> WOULD YOU CHARGE FOR IT???
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------


I think he means "Would you charge _EXTRA_ for it?"


----------



## BIG M (Nov 8, 2002)

Sorry I Did mean what would you charge for it..
Thanks for the replies ...


----------

